# Processing Flatpaks



## Fragum (Dec 26, 2007)

What is the preferred method of processing Flatpaks?


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 26, 2007)

Fragum,

I have not processed any to date. I would try grinding to a fine powder followed by a muriatic acid leach to remove the base metals, then AR or equal to dissolve the PMs.

Steve


----------

